# Solved: How to move .vdi files created by virtualbox



## rajaspoorna (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been looking for the .vdi file of size 1 gb that I created when I was using virtualbox. Now i want to delete it. Virtualbox said it would be in /home/mint/.Virtualbox/. I looked for it and only found the path till "mint". I couldn't find any folder named ".Virtualbox". I am running Linux mint persistent portablised to USB. I have only 1.5GB of free space now on my 4 GB pendrive. Please help


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

The dot means that it is a hidden file. I use pcmanfm as my file manager - in this i go View>Show hidden files - or when it is open uses the shortcut Ctrl+H


----------



## rajaspoorna (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help, arochester!
Without your help, I would've lost 1GB of space!
I'm now marking this thread solved


----------

